
Agent Maps – OS Library for Simulations Atop Maps - rmason
https://github.com/noncomputable/AgentMaps
======
mrkgnao
Flagged. This breaks the Show HN rules: OP is not the creator of this.

I know the author; they shared it privately with friends and weren't ready to
post this publicly yet.

~~~
dang
We took Show HN out of the title. It was an honest mistake.

Since you know the author, maybe tell them to post it when ready and send us
an email when it's up? We might be able to put it in the second-chance queue
(described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
and links back from there)

------
slikts
Odd to post something you haven't made as "Show HN".

